# Girls only



## Mrs. Armytaco (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm looking for female hunters to dog hunt with! I have had trouble meeting any.. maybe it's because of where I live? My idea of a girls night out, is a girls night in the woods.. NO BOYS ALLOWED! As much I love going with and being one of the boys.. I would love to have an all girl hunt. As of late I've been doing more tagging along, then actual hands on hunting and I'm desperate to get back in the game! I can appreciate southern gentlemen who think they need to make it easy for me, take care of me, protect me, and hold my hand while I cross a creek, but I DO NOT need my hand to be held! I'm hoping there are some good ol' Georgia girls who would like to do some coon or hog doggin, without being smothered by a bunch of men who don't want to let you do anything!!


----------



## respro (Oct 19, 2011)

I need you to hold my hand!!! Wish I was a girl right now!


----------



## redawgman (Oct 20, 2011)

I can vouch this lil lady knows how to handle herself in the woods. She will be at the tree waitin on ya if u slow up!!!!!  Get'em girl!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Oct 20, 2011)

redawgman said:


> I can vouch this lil lady knows how to handle herself in the woods. She will be at the tree waitin on ya if u slow up!!!!!  Get'em girl!!!!!!



Also, when I'm lifted up to look for coon in a hollow tree.. I DO NOT need to be  lowered down carefully!.. LET GO OF MY FEET SAM, BECAUSE I'M JUMPING DOWN!!! 

It's been awhile.. hope you are well!.. annndd hope we can hunt soon!


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 21, 2011)

Now I have something to Challange you with Mrs. Taco!!!! See where Mr. Taco wants to Skin a Coon??? Now if you are really serious bout being one of the boys with your girls team, here's the Challange ---- after Mr taco skins that COONIE  we want you and the girls team to cook the COONIE  up so good that it will be a lucious COONIE MEAL for the Intire Taco Family---- Oh by the way , we will need some pictures of this event!!!!!!!


----------



## hawg dawg (Oct 22, 2011)

mlandrum said:


> Now I have something to Challange you with Mrs. Taco!!!! See where Mr. Taco wants to Skin a Coon??? Now if you are really serious bout being one of the boys with your girls team, here's the Challange ---- after Mr taco skins that COONIE  we want you and the girls team to cook the COONIE  up so good that it will be a lucious COONIE MEAL for the Intire Taco Family---- Oh by the way , we will need some pictures of this event!!!!!!!



You sayin' a woman's place is in the kitchen Preacher?


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, That's what i taught my wife, BUT I would NEVER tell Mrs. Taco and the Girls that!!!!!! at least to their Faces!!!


----------



## shawnrice (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## ArmyTaco (Oct 22, 2011)

I am sure she could...I have never ate coon..but she has. If the team gets made up well se what we can do about cooking that coon up.


----------



## thurmongene (Oct 22, 2011)

How young are you willing to take them, teach them and send them back as better hunters and better respectfull ladies?  I have one age 10 that does pretty well at target range with paper bit don't know how she will do when it comes time to draw down on a living animal. The 13 year old will only squeel and shreek. Can I farm them out to you?


----------



## Bkeepr (Oct 22, 2011)

That sounds like fun!  Are coon hides worth anything?


----------



## hawg dawg (Oct 23, 2011)

Bkeepr said:


> That sounds like fun!  Are coon hides worth anything?



Not at all down here in the south.


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Oct 23, 2011)

mlandrum said:


> Now I have something to Challange you with Mrs. Taco!!!! See where Mr. Taco wants to Skin a Coon??? Now if you are really serious bout being one of the boys with your girls team, here's the Challange ---- after Mr taco skins that COONIE  we want you and the girls team to cook the COONIE  up so good that it will be a lucious COONIE MEAL for the Intire Taco Family---- Oh by the way , we will need some pictures of this event!!!!!!!



That sounds easy.. and YUMMY! I'll even up you one and do the skinning myself. I can probably do it better then Mr Taco, anyhow.   However to accomplish what you're asking, I first need to find out where all these girls hiding!!! 



hawg dawg said:


> You sayin' a woman's place is in the kitchen Preacher?



A woman's place is in the kitchen.. a man's place is on the couch with a beer in one hand and the remote in the other.. everyone knows!  



thurmongene said:


> How young are you willing to take them, teach them and send them back as better hunters and better respectfull ladies?  I have one age 10 that does pretty well at target range with paper bit don't know how she will do when it comes time to draw down on a living animal. The 13 year old will only squeel and shreek. Can I farm them out to you?



Sending PM



Bkeepr said:


> That sounds like fun!  Are coon hides worth anything?



They're not worth any real $$$, but it is sure worth the work to have a whole wall of them to show off!


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 23, 2011)

Mrs. Taco, I think you got them S C R A R E D!!!!!!!!!! I don't think they have u visioned as a hunting lady dressed in a PINK REAL TREE Cap, Ear Rings made of  GOLD  with OUTDOOR TRINCKITS Hanging DOWN, Plenty of Lip Stick on, Eye Shadow, Perfectly Perfumed, and Hair Never in a Mess You know that's the picture painted in ALL Lady hunting magazines and TV shows!!!!!


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 24, 2011)

Bkeepr said:


> That sounds like fun!  Are coon hides worth anything?



Go get you sum Bkeepr...ya might even start cross training yours


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Oct 24, 2011)

mlandrum said:


> Mrs. Taco, I think you got them S C R A R E D!!!!!!!!!! I don't think they have u visioned as a hunting lady dressed in a PINK REAL TREE Cap, Ear Rings made of  GOLD  with OUTDOOR TRINCKITS Hanging DOWN, Plenty of Lip Stick on, Eye Shadow, Perfectly Perfumed, and Hair Never in a Mess You know that's the picture painted in ALL Lady hunting magazines and TV shows!!!!!



Well if that's what has got them scared, the should know there is NOTHING to be scared about. My hats are pink, I wear earrings, make up, the whole nine yards.. I don't look like the type of girl that likes to get down and dirty, but I am. Maybe that's the problem with all the men I hunt with.. I look like a little girl, so everyone forgets I can take care of myself!!!


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Oct 24, 2011)

I beleive the guys are in trouble too, she can show trash talk with yall fellas, yall might wanna hush up and join her team!!!!


----------



## huntmore (Oct 24, 2011)

Mrs Army Taco I feel your pain I been looking for some long legged blond women to go hunting with my self.


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Oct 24, 2011)

huntmore said:


> Mrs Army Taco I feel your pain I been looking for some long legged blond women to go hunting with my self.


----------



## Prorain (Oct 25, 2011)

huntmore I want 1 to so if you run up on any extra's send them my way i'll let her take my hounds a hunt'n   since all i do is work now it seems.See if she cleans pens also and tends pups.Oh and a little painting and maybe some carpentry.

Mrs A/T there are more like you around keep looking you'll find someone to go with.


----------



## thomas gose (Oct 25, 2011)

So far my daughter has been the only woman I can tolerate in the woods!! I am inclined to agree with the preachers first post!!! LOL


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 25, 2011)

Mrs. Taco, I sorry for opening that can of WORMS!!!!!!


----------



## thomas gose (Oct 25, 2011)

mlandrum said:


> Mrs. Taco, I sorry for opening that can of WORMS!!!!!!


----------



## plottman25 (Oct 25, 2011)

I sure wish I had a wife that liked to hunt, I had to beg mine for over 2 years to get her to go coon hunt with me.  She finally did and she said she would never go again.  She did not have to walk over 50 ft to the tree.


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 25, 2011)

plottman25 said:


> I sure wish I had a wife that liked to hunt, I had to beg mine for over 2 years to get her to go coon hunt with me.  She finally did and she said she would never go again.  She did not have to walk over 50 ft to the tree.



Nope!!!!! My wife goes SHOPPING and I go Hunting and Fishing and we are HAPPLY, VERY HAPPLY , MARRIED for 42 years!!!!


----------



## hawg dawg (Oct 26, 2011)

mlandrum said:


> Nope!!!!! My wife goes SHOPPING and I go Hunting and Fishing and we are HAPPLY, VERY HAPPLY , MARRIED for 42 years!!!!



But she stays in the kitchen where she belongs?


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 26, 2011)

NOPE AGAIN, I Been the Kitchen Mom for 42 Years!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Oct 26, 2011)

Prorain said:


> huntmore I want 1 to so if you run up on any extra's send them my way i'll let her take my hounds a hunt'n   since all i do is work now it seems.See if she cleans pens also and tends pups.Oh and a little painting and maybe some carpentry.
> 
> Mrs A/T there are more like you around keep looking you'll find someone to go with.



Thanks.. I know they are out there somewhere, but sometimes I feel like I'm the only one!



plottman25 said:


> I sure wish I had a wife that liked to hunt, I had to beg mine for over 2 years to get her to go coon hunt with me.  She finally did and she said she would never go again.  She did not have to walk over 50 ft to the tree.



That's too bad. I enjoy the excercise! Maybe she didn't like because y'all didn't walk further?? I think a good night is wading through water in 20 degree weather.. I know, I am crazy. 



mlandrum said:


> Nope!!!!! My wife goes SHOPPING and I go Hunting and Fishing and we are HAPPLY, VERY HAPPLY , MARRIED for 42 years!!!!



Congratulations on 42.. hope there are many more!


----------



## MrBull (Oct 27, 2011)

Ive got a wife that would go with you if we lived a lil closer. She aint scared, she used to go hog huntin with me and she wasnt scared at all. We just started coon hunting but I work all the time and she keeps threatening to go to the woods without me. LOL


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Oct 27, 2011)

MrBull said:


> Ive got a wife that would go with you if we lived a lil closer. She aint scared, she used to go hog huntin with me and she wasnt scared at all. We just started coon hunting but I work all the time and she keeps threatening to go to the woods without me. LOL



Well DANG.. she sounds perfect!


----------



## thurmongene (Oct 27, 2011)

I wish there to be an able boddied man to make this kind of offer.--one that I would trust!


----------



## pbyles (Nov 22, 2011)

I would have loved to have met you before I left Georgia.....I hunted nightly all alone...I recently moved to Indiana to enjoy better coon hunting...good luck finding hunting friends!


----------

